# Zebra Rock raising ph and GH?



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

when you say zebra rock which are you refering to there is a basalt with calcite bands, a lime stone with calcite bands and there are basalts with QTZ bands all of which i have seen called zebra rock. 

as for the PH the drift wood will release tannins which in a ffect reduces your PH. is your water tea colored or do you run carbon to remove it.


----------



## Primetime Rob (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure which rock it is. All i know is that it won't bubble when I add white vinegar. I need to buy some muriatic acid.

The driftwood must be lowering my pH, but the water is very clear. I'm more concerned about softening the water.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

ince you get the acid it will be easyer to determine which rock you have also a picture would help


----------



## Primetime Rob (Jul 24, 2009)

metageologist said:


> ince you get the acid it will be easyer to determine which rock you have also a picture would help


Check out the link in my sig. I have four pieces of driftwood now, but the two rocks are the same.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

well i compared your photos to what i have in my tanks you look to have a basalt with QTZ but you need to get acid to definitively answer the question


----------



## newt (Nov 26, 2006)

I just started a shrimp tank and am using zebra rock. LFS said it was safe and I also did acid test with Seachems acid buffer>>> No fizz. BUT something is sending pH up.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

newt said:


> I just started a shrimp tank and am using zebra rock. LFS said it was safe and I also did acid test with Seachems acid buffer>>> No fizz. BUT something is sending pH up.


what is your substrate.


----------



## newt (Nov 26, 2006)

Flourite Black Sand.
I poured a pile of Acid Buffer on the rocks and wet them...........no fizzing.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

since you have all ready tested all your rocks and have drift wood only 2 test left. 

one test the florite i have heard of people getting bad florite. 

second set out a bucket of your water source and monitor it for PH change

after that im out of ideas and recomend looking for a hydrologist on here.


----------



## newt (Nov 26, 2006)

I've only had an issue with pH rise but not GH.
I took the (temporary) fish out today.
I was using an established filter on a new tank setup but maybe there is a cycling issue going on.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

what is that large piece of moss atttached to and were did your Ph Stabalize.


----------



## newt (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a clump of Riccia on a granite river rock. I have many of these in my 75. The pH has not been rising as rapidly or as much for about 2 days now.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

newt said:


> I have a clump of Riccia on a granite river rock. I have many of these in my 75. The pH has not been rising as rapidly or as much for about 2 days now.


 
well not to state the obvious but what ever you added either has reached equilibrium until the next water change. or what over you removed has allowed the water to return to normal. sorry i want of much help but that how it is some times


----------



## newt (Nov 26, 2006)

Actually I want to thank you very much for your help.
The pH has been pretty much around 7.0

I add calcium and magnesium sulfate as my tap water is very soft.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

newt said:


> Actually I want to thank you very much for your help.
> The pH has been pretty much around 7.0
> 
> I add calcium and magnesium sulfate as my tap water is very soft.


well glad i wsa some help i didnt realize u placed Mg and Ca in your water i would have to say you got a Ca spike raising the Ph


----------

